# winch questions



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

ive got a 2013 renegade and was wondering if it is possible to install a winch without replacing the bumper and what is a good in expensive winch to get


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno about the bumper or mounting, but Viper is the way to go!


----------



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> I dunno about the bumper or mounting, but Viper is the way to go!




thanks i was looking into WARN just don't want to pay for a name lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Basically, I've heard %99 good things about Viper. Out of all the things I've read about them only 1 or 2 has been bad, and that's across 2 or 3 forums worth of people. I've only used mine twice once to pull myself out and once to pull out a ranger 800, but it did great both times.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I put a viper on my 2012 1000. It's real tight but it fits in there and you don't have to replace the bumer. You can see my winch tucked in there. Theres also some snow packed in lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know mines a 2011 and not a gen 2 like your 2013, but yes you can install a winch with the factory bumper. The bumper gets removed from the frame, winch mounting hardware gets bolted to the frame, roller fairlead bolts to bumper, mount winch to frame, and reinstall bumper. There are a couple nice looking winch mount kits out for the gen 2's.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice and neat all tucked in there.


----------



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks every one. think that's what im going to go with. now i wont have to worry bout if i git stuck sense i don't really have one to ride with down here any more. ill post some pics when i git it installed


----------

